# Field Archery advice



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Your setups are fine.....

I wouldn't go with X7s though unless you like buying lots of arrows. You are going to be shooting 4 arrows at each spot on EVERY target but the bunny. All the targets over over 35 yds will have 16 arrows fired at the same spot.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

The reason I was looking at the X7's is the cost. What is a good inexpensive arrow to start out with? Maybe a Lightspeed? How many arrows do you need to have?


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Good Cheap Arrow Suitable for Field Archery*

Lite Speeds, Redlines, or Gold Tip Ultra Lites. Mid price cabon/aluminums for later would be ACC's or GT C/As. Wait for the higher priced stuff till you confirm your interest and quit losing arrows.

Jbird


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

jarheadhunter said:


> The reason I was looking at the X7's is the cost. What is a good inexpensive arrow to start out with? Maybe a Lightspeed? How many arrows do you need to have?


The problem is if you go too cheap...you'll just end up buying more of 'em. So, you are better off getting something durable up-front.

IMHO for durability, you can't beat the Easton ACC's. They take a pounding. Cost is @ $125.00 for a dozen raw shafts. Fletch them up with some Flex Fletch vanes and you will be set for the entire year.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

What he said. I have some ACC's that I bought back in the mid ninties...


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Carbon Express Maxima's. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarheadhunter said:


> The reason I was looking at the X7's is the cost. What is a good inexpensive arrow to start out with? Maybe a Lightspeed? How many arrows do you need to have?


There are plenty of arrows that won't break the bank......you may save $10-40 on X7s vs getting a carbon shaft....but you are gonna need at least 2 doz of them if you are a decent shot to get through the season.

Redlines are a better choice then Lightspeeds for field IMO.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

That's the thing with shooting field targets, you have 8-16 arrows shot at the same spot. The fan targets are even worse I think. Not only several arrows being shot but they also come from 4 different directions.

I would definitely go with a carbon shaft if not the ACC's. The Lightspeeds held up well for me last year but I'm going with ACC's this year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

at least a half dozen arrows ( minimum ) ... and defiantely extra noks !! 

one piece points are one less thing to worry about, and wont need to stock up on extra tips...

112 scored arrows in a round.... make each shot count.. have fun !! 

:shade:


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

GT ultralights are ok to start and see if you like field(which you will)
Do not get the aluminum shafts! You will regret it after your first shoot when you lose half of them to being banged up. If you can, go with the ACC's and you will not regret it.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. We're going to start preparing for a shoot the 3rd weekend of April. Wish us luck. I'm going to try some 50-60 yard shots this afternoon. Thank You again.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

ACC help please. I'll be shooting my Pro Elite at 29.5" draw, C2 cams, 55-58 lbs. What would be the best ACC for me? Also, what length should the shaft be? Lastly, what weight points?

Thanks for all the help!:teeth:


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

Some of that is up to the shooter. Maybe someone will reply that has near that setup. BUt

I would go either with 3-28's or 3-29's with a 70 gr nibb
I definately would shoot the 55lb or less at field shoots. Lots of arrows:darkbeer:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I just put it in Archers Advantage and came up with ACC 3-39, 28" long, 100 gr point at 56 lbs comes up slightly on the weak side of optimum spine. What type of rest are you shooting? Can you shoot a 28" arrow? I'm shooting 27" with a 28.5" draw.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a couple of rests. A Bodoodle Timber Rattler and a Bodoodle Pro Lite.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Erbowman said:


> Some of that is up to the shooter. Maybe someone will reply that has near that setup. BUt
> 
> I would go either with 3-28's or 3-29's with a 70 gr nibb
> I definately would shoot the 55lb or less at field shoots. Lots of arrows:darkbeer:


70 grain points don't belong in those shafts. If you can't put at least 100 grains in them I would go with another shaft....

Lbs are different for everyone....I am shooting 59-60lbs and could shoot more with no extra effort. :wink:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Carbon Express maximas--you won't have to replace any/many all season and they're light in weight.

ACCs don't suffer side impacts very well by comparison.


----------



## redneck_bowhunt (Mar 28, 2007)

idk what to say on arrows that are inexpensive the carbon express maximas are ok but i busted 4 of them last year at state open


----------



## Mr. X-Ring (Feb 13, 2009)

*Economical arrows*

I have been shooting the CAA 400's which are very similar to the ACC 3/49. I shoot 100 grain heads and I use the ACC components with a G nock.

The cost for these are much less than the ACC and they are relatively the same arrow. I have the ACC and can tell you that at 80 yards, they group identically to the CAA.

Just another option for you.


Good Luck!


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

Mr. X-Ring said:


> CAA 400's


What arrow is this one? I don't know what CAA is. Thanks


----------



## Mr. X-Ring (Feb 13, 2009)

*Caa*

It is a Gold Tip CAA - Carbon Aluminum Arrow.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

redneck_bowhunt said:


> idk what to say on arrows that are inexpensive the carbon express maximas are ok but i busted 4 of them last year at state open


Just because you bust a few in a shoot doesn't mean anything. I know Hinky won Nationals 2 years ago with them....and I know for a fact that there was more arrow pounding going on in his group for 5 days then any of us can put on a set of arrows in a season. 

I know he lost one Maxima last year to being tubed on one of the close targets....other then that he only lost nocks and collars...and the handful of rounds I shot with him last year he never shot under a 550 with them. 

That being said I cracked the butt out of 3 Nano's in one shoot last year...and they are tougher then any shaft mentioned in this thread. 

You are bound to bust arrows sooner or later shooting field :wink:


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

Well I've sold my Pro Elite. Would a Rival Pro be a good field bow?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarheadhunter said:


> Well I've sold my Pro Elite. Would a Rival Pro be a good field bow?


You are joking right? 

Nothing wrong with a Rival Pro...but I sure wouldn't put down a Pro Elite to shoot a bow that isn't made anymore...


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

I didn't necessarily put down the Pro Elite. I had 3 bows and only enough equipment(sights, rests, etc) to put on 2 bows. I'm looking at trying Field so I need to by some arrows and other stuff. Had to get the cash somewhere. Anyways, the Rival will work well for field?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It will work fine......just after listing the PE as your bow I wouldn't think you would sell it to go with the Rival. 

You could have gotten enough cash to buy your gear selling that one.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

I could have, but Rivals are harder to find than hen's teeth. They are an awesome bow. I'll use the Rival mainly for 5 spot. My 3D rig would be a little tough for field, but it's a great 3D and hunting bow. Thanks BH. If I enjoy field, and I'd say I will, then I'll start putting my pennies away for a good field bow.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

jarheadhunter said:


> I could have, but Rivals are harder to find than hen's teeth. They are an awesome bow. I'll use the Rival mainly for 5 spot. My 3D rig would be a little tough for field, but it's a great 3D and hunting bow. Thanks BH. If I enjoy field, and I'd say I will, then I'll start putting my pennies away for a good field bow.


I just picked up a used 2006 Protec XT2000 with spirals with sight/scope, stabilizer, and all the trimmings for $465.
It's always nice getting a new bow, but if you're like me, and watching pennies(daughter at *VT*) then looking into a nice used setup is an option too.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

Wish my son and I luck. After all the info you folks gave me, He and I are shooting our 1st field shoot saturday(4/19 Chickasaw Archery in Sheperdsville, KY). We're still doing some sighting in. How many arrows do you think we'll lose? We're taking 18 between us. Hope we make it home with a dozen. Thanks for all of your folks help. Hopefully it will pay off.:wink:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Where is Shepardstown in relation to Lexington???? I'll be in Lexington visiting my grandkids this weekend????


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

Unclegus said:


> Where is Shepardstown in relation to Lexington???? I'll be in Lexington visiting my grandkids this weekend????


It's south of Louisville off of I65. About an hour and a half drive, maybe less from Lexington


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Is this the club where that over the hill Frank Mosser shoots??????


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm not sure. I've only shot there once for the Kentucky State Indoor Championship. Sorry


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*heheheee*



jarheadhunter said:


> Wish my son and I luck. After all the info you folks gave me, He and I are shooting our 1st field shoot saturday(4/19 Chickasaw Archery in Sheperdsville, KY). We're still doing some sighting in. How many arrows do you think we'll lose? We're taking 18 between us. Hope we make it home with a dozen. Thanks for all of your folks help. Hopefully it will pay off.:wink:




```

```
come back and post up the tallies... !! :tongue:

you'll do fine.. besides, you have the best " know-it-alls " in your corner.. !!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

jarheadhunter said:


> Wish my son and I luck. After all the info you folks gave me, He and I are shooting our 1st field shoot saturday(4/19 Chickasaw Archery in Sheperdsville, KY). We're still doing some sighting in. How many arrows do you think we'll lose? We're taking 18 between us. Hope we make it home with a dozen. Thanks for all of your folks help. Hopefully it will pay off.:wink:


Being an extreme newbie at it myself(I've got a whole 3 shoots under my belt), I'll offer this;

I doubt you'll actually lose more than one or two arrows... if any... but the possibilities are out there to lose more.
I shot my first field shoot last year about a week after buying a dozen new Carbon Tech Panthers. After listening to the folks on this forum I left those home, and took 15 of my older Beman ICS Hunters to shoot the course. I didn't lose, or break a single one. Then again, where many of them ended up they were not in much danger either. 
You will only have a few shots out past 65 yards, so relax about the looooong yardages. Most will be 50 or less, down to 35 feet, so practice a few of those real short ones too.
Do not go out there and try to compete with guys that have it down to a science because you'll just get frustrated. 
Take each target one at a time, do what you can with it, and move on.
You're gonna have some 3s, and maybe even a zero or two. Expect it, and have some fun with it. 
Consider it an orientation day, and make you goal one of getting familiar with how the shoot works, and the procedures that need to be followed(shooting first/last, and right/left).
In my experience field shooters welcome new folks with open arms, and they will be very glad to help you through the course.
Go shoot it, have fun with it, don't pressure yourself too much to get a high score, and you'll likely surprise yourself.

good luck to both of you.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Real good advise on here. Just remember have fun. Thats what its all about.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks again for all of the advice and words of encouragement. We practiced some more today. My son put up 1 awesome group out there at 60 yds. We are ready to go. We're going to put some practice in tomorrow. Going to shoot some 3D tomorrow evening. I'll post our thoughts on it saturday evening.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Being an extreme newbie at it myself(I've got a whole 3 shoots under my belt), I'll offer this;
> 
> I doubt you'll actually lose more than one or two arrows... if any... but the possibilities are out there to lose more.
> I shot my first field shoot last year about a week after buying a dozen new Carbon Tech Panthers. After listening to the folks on this forum I left those home, and took 15 of my older Beman ICS Hunters to shoot the course. I didn't lose, or break a single one. Then again, where many of them ended up they were not in much danger either.
> ...


Great Post. Never a truer word has been written.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Rattleman said:


> Great Post. Never a truer word has been written.


Thanks. I'm just talking about how I approached it, and how it went for me at my first shoot. I had a great time that day.
I'd like to see Jarheadhunter, and son have as much fun with it as I did, so I simply offerred the way I approached it. No big thing.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i didnt see it posted earlier, how old is your son? if he's older than 18, he'll be shooting the long stuff.
13-15, he'll only shoot out to 50yds.
12 and under, shoot out to 30yds.

if he wants the challenge to really push himself, shooting in the next age division will really push his skills and do nothing but make him better if he is a serious archer.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

He's 14. He'll be 15 in June. He was shooting 60 yds better than me today. Thanks for asking. I have a 5 year old who hit the 20 yd bail for the 1st time tonight. He was jumping up and down he was so happy.:wink:


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

It's official. We're hooked! We had a blast. Does anyone know of any field shoots close to central Kentucky? We're wanting to travel a little and find some more field shoots. We shot pretty well( I think) for our 1st rounds. Justin shot 492 with 24 X's in Youth class. I shot 524 with 31 X's in Freestyle. We are tired, but man we had fun! Thanks for all of the help you folks gave us. It definitely helped.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Awesome!:thumbs_up

I didn't mention it before, but my first round ever with my hunting rig was a 475.

524! WOW! 
You do realize that a 560 is a perfect score... right?

Both of you KICKED BUTT!:thumbs_up


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Most excellent for the both of you... :thumb: :cheers:

Glad to hear yer hooked.. :chortle: :nod:


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

2005Ultramag said:


> Awesome!:thumbs_up
> 
> I didn't mention it before, but my first round ever with my hunting rig was a 475.
> 
> ...



We shot a lot of 5 spot this winter. So we can hold pretty well. I think that's why we liked it and also why we shot pretty good. I think we're going to cut back on our 3D shooting and focus more on Field. It wore both of us out. We're spending some good quality time on the couch now recovering.:wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

jarheadhunter said:


> We shot a lot of 5 spot this winter. So we can hold pretty well. I think that's why we liked it and also why we shot pretty good. I think we're going to cut back on our 3D shooting and focus more on Field. It wore both of us out. We're spending some good quality time on the couch now recovering.:wink:


I know the feeling. I shot 3-D from the time I picked up a bow, and it's alot of fun... but it's 30 shots. A field shoot is 112 shots, and fatigue can figure into it where that's not the case with 3-D

Now that you've shown yourselves to be very capable field shooters, and now that you're hooked you need to do your best to try to plan on shooting the Hillbilly shoot in Cumberland, Maryland in July.:wink:
Lot's of A/T folks shoot that one.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

What are the dates for the Hillbilly shoot? We may be able to make it. I have the 3rd week in July off.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

jarheadhunter said:


> What are the dates for the Hillbilly shoot? We may be able to make it. I have the 3rd week in July off.


July 3-4-5

There will be a 14 field/14 hunter course all three days, and the best of three scores counts.
you can shoot one, two, or all three days.
Saturday afternoon there's the Hinklemonster elimination shoot which is fun.
Everyone starts at 20 yards, and shoots.
If you miss, you're out. If you're in, you back up to 30, and shoot again.
If you miss, you're out. If you're in, you back up to 40, and shoot again.
If you miss, you're out. If you're in, you back up to 50, and shoot again.
If you miss, you're out. If you're in, you back up to 60, and shoot again.
This progresses until one shooter is left.
Saturday evening after the dinner Ms. Lucky will likely host her CD shoot, which is another fun challenge.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

jarheadhunter said:


> We shot a lot of 5 spot this winter. So we can hold pretty well. I think that's why we liked it and also why we shot pretty good. I think we're going to cut back on our 3D shooting and focus more on Field. It wore both of us out. We're spending some good quality time on the couch now recovering.:wink:


Sounds like you and your son are spending quality time together...and that is fantastic


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

We've rested up and cooked some burgers and dogs on the grill. Told all the Family how much fun we had. My son had pushed me to try Field. I'm glad he did. It was awesome. I felt like a kid at Christmas and he did also. We almost had to much fun.:couch2:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*whoo-hooo !!*



jarheadhunter said:


> We've rested up and cooked some burgers and dogs on the grill. Told all the Family how much fun we had. My son had pushed me to try Field. I'm glad he did. It was awesome. I felt like a kid at Christmas and he did also. We almost had to much fun.:couch2:




```

```
:clap::clap:
glad to hear you guys had fun...490's and 520's first showing... very good...very good indeed. hehehee, and now your'e looking to travel for more !...:tongue:

yup.. your'e hooked !!

:shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarheadhunter said:


> It's official. We're hooked! We had a blast. Does anyone know of any field shoots close to central Kentucky? We're wanting to travel a little and find some more field shoots. We shot pretty well( I think) for our 1st rounds. Justin shot 492 with 24 X's in Youth class. I shot 524 with 31 X's in Freestyle. We are tired, but man we had fun! Thanks for all of the help you folks gave us. It definitely helped.


That is great shooting for your first time out....and not to bad even if you are a vet :wink:

Glad we could help:darkbeer:

Kiss 3D goodbye....you are hooked.....that's how I got snagged :wink:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

welcome to the oldest new game in the outside stuff

:darkbeer: for you. even if you are a misguided child :tongue:
epsi: for the little guy


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm even considering selling my 3D/Hunting bow. The Rival Pro did great today. It's cool watching those arrows drop in from 50 yds out. My first target ever was the 80 yd walk up. HELLO, welcome to Field Archery!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

jarheadhunter said:


> I'm even considering selling my 3D/Hunting bow. The Rival Pro did great today. It's cool watching those arrows drop in from 50 yds out. My first target ever was the 80 yd walk up. HELLO, welcome to Field Archery!


Well, at least ya get that one as a warmup... :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarheadhunter said:


> I'm even considering selling my 3D/Hunting bow. The Rival Pro did great today. It's cool watching those arrows drop in from 50 yds out. My first target ever was the 80 yd walk up. HELLO, welcome to Field Archery!


:chortle: 

That's the best target.....


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

jarheadhunter said:


> I'm even considering selling my 3D/Hunting bow. The Rival Pro did great today. It's cool watching those arrows drop in from 50 yds out. My first target ever was the 80 yd walk up. HELLO, welcome to Field Archery!


That's the toughest one of the bunch, and my favorite too.

You need to find out if you have an organization like Maryland has. 
We have THE MARYLAND ARCHERY ASSOCIATION, and they put out an annual publication that has schedules, clubs, maps, rules... etc.
You may also want to consider joining the NFAA to get schedules, and updates for your area.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

jarheadhunter said:


> I'm even considering selling my 3D/Hunting bow. The Rival Pro did great today. It's cool watching those arrows drop in from 50 yds out. My first target ever was the 80 yd walk up. *HELLO, welcome to Field Archery*!




```

```
now that's funny...:set1_rolf2:

if you make it to the Hillbilly... you'll be "pleasantly" surprised... the 80WU is is about 25-30 deg downward slope (??) !!! talk about watching an arrow sail to the target... it's as if the flight will never get therrrrrrrrrre... 
:thumbs_up


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

2005Ultramag said:


> . . .That's the toughest one of the bunch, and my favorite too. . . .


I think the 80 Yd W/U is the most fun, but the toughest ones (at least for me) on the Field side are the 30 and 50 Yd'ers. On the Hunter side the 32 Yd fan is the monster for me. And don't sleep on the Bunnies either. I see people drop points there all the time.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the targets you 'think' are the hardest usually arent. yes, the dot looks mighty small shooting from the max distance for the specific face, BUT you put more unconscious energy into making as best of a shot you can and shooting it with your best form to make it 'easier' than it appears.

you arent trying harder in all the wrong ways, you're trying harder in all the right ways and you really dont know it.

there are no 'easy' targets in the field game. it's the perceived 'difficulty' on a target that will make you do better than on the perceived 'easiness' on one


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

WrongdayJ said:


> I think the 80 Yd W/U is the most fun, but the toughest ones (at least for me) on the Field side are the 30 and 50 Yd'ers. On the Hunter side the 32 Yd fan is the monster for me. And don't sleep on the Bunnies either. I see people drop points there all the time.


That's why I suggested practicing the really short ones too. A 5 point arrow is a 5 point arrow whether it's fron 80 yards, 40 yards, or 35 feet, so it's smart for a less experienced shooter to score well from distances he/she can already score well from. Looks like Jarheadhunter and son got that part down pretty fast.:thumbs_up
Another tip for newbies that I needed to be told was that on those walk up bunnies it's smart to start at the bottom target, and as you get closer you work to the top target. The keeps you from shooting down at the bottom target from the closest stake. Every experienced field shooter knows this, but folks at their first shoot might not think of it until they hit that third, or fourth stake.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

We did shoot bottom to top on the bunnies. I only had 2 X's out 8 arrows on the bunnies. I actually dropped a point the second set of bunnies. Stupid!! On my part. 35 yard fan ate all of our lunches on the 1st set. We improved on it second time.


----------

